# "No bend lighting (AFS) function - owner's manual!" on dash, but no apparent reason



## Pseudo Nim (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a 2012 Golf R, and recently, this message started popping up. I looked at the lights, and all lights seem to be functioning (since it's an R, I don't really have fog lights or cornering lights, so it seems to be an easy check). The lights do not auto-level on start, either (although I hear some kind of a motor go - but nothing happens when it does go). This started some months ago but would generally pop up once every few days and disappear; after going to a car wash a week or two ago, it pops up constantly roughly every 10 minutes when the car is on. Quite annoying.

I scanned the car and got the following cryptic errors from the "Xenon Range" module. 

Can anyone suggest anything? I'll take it to the dealer if I have to, but I want to make sure it's not something I've done. Can this be tied to suspension mods (KWv3s installed) / lighting mods (I pulled the light bulbs from the sidemarkers, but hotwired the city lights to them, so the bulb out error doesn't come up) / window tinting / .... I don't know, I'm out of ideas 

Looks like others had it be caused by burnt-out bulbs, but I don't think this is my case.

VCDS scan here: http://pastebin.com/yWZGu2PU

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Pseudo Nim (Jul 16, 2012)

Bumping the thread. Took the car to the dealer. They noticed the auto-leveling sensor fell off from the rear struts, which probably happened when I was taking off my KWv3s for adjustment, and they also blamed my LED tails. Suggested I should "do something with Vagcom" to fix it. They did confirm I have no burned out lights or anything.

Any suggestions? I cleared the error, but it immediately comes back. Also, don't know if related or not, but comfort blinking no longer works - used to have it on 3 blinks but irrespective of what I set it to now, it only blinks once.

This comes up from the VCDS scan:


```
Address 55: Xenon Range       Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.LBL
Control Module Part Number: 5M0 907 357 C    HW: 5M0 907 357 C
  Component and/or Version: AFS-Steuergeraet    0148
           Software Coding: 1479708
            Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200

6 Faults Found:

02233 - Left Headlight Power Output Stage (J667) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 11100100
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 190
                    Mileage: 43921 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2028.14.23
                    Time: 13:14:12

             Freeze Frame:
                    Voltage: 12.07 V
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                        ABS 1

02234 - Right Headlight Power Output Stage (J668) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 230
                    Mileage: 43921 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2028.14.23
                    Time: 13:14:12

             Freeze Frame:
                    Voltage: 12.07 V
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                        ABS 1

01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
            000 - - - MIL ON
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 11100000
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 190
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                        Invalid
                        Invalid
                        Invalid

02656 - Power Output Stage for Left Headlight (J667); Not Coded 
            000 - - - MIL ON
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 11100000
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 190
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                        Invalid
                        Invalid
                        Invalid

02657 - Power Output Stage for Right Headlight (J668); Not Coded 
            000 - - - MIL ON
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 11100000
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 190
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                        Invalid
                        Invalid
                        Invalid

01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted 
            005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 11100101
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 190
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                        Invalid
                        Invalid
                        Invalid
```
I guess the next step is to put my OEM tails back on and see if anything changes... unless someone has any ideas.


----------



## Manyfesto (Dec 30, 2014)

Pseudo Nim said:


> Bumping the thread. Took the car to the dealer. They noticed the auto-leveling sensor fell off from the rear struts, which probably happened when I was taking off my KWv3s for adjustment, and they also blamed my LED tails. Suggested I should "do something with Vagcom" to fix it. They did confirm I have no burned out lights or anything.
> 
> Any suggestions? I cleared the error, but it immediately comes back. Also, don't know if related or not, but comfort blinking no longer works - used to have it on 3 blinks but irrespective of what I set it to now, it only blinks once.
> 
> ...


Hi there, i have exactly the same problem with your's, and exact the same errors but on a Skoda Superb 2012! I read about moisture in the headlight probably cause this issue!
Do you solved your problem?


----------



## Pseudo Nim (Jul 16, 2012)

Manyfesto said:


> Hi there, i have exactly the same problem with your's, and exact the same errors but on a Skoda Superb 2012! I read about moisture in the headlight probably cause this issue!
> Do you solved your problem?


I did fix it! The dealer charged me $600 to "investigate", and ended up quoting me $1,800 to replace the CECM and the AFS controller that goes *inside* the cabin, behind the glovebox. I thought it was bs, because as I posted above, the error I was getting was from the left headlight explicitly - not the control module - which was highly suspicious. So I decided to take a bet on my own car knowledge, and bought a used AFS module from a forum member. Then I took an evening, took off the bumper and took off the left headlight completely... and guess what I found? Check these pictures out:




Quite obviously, moisture in the headlight - the AFS module seems to have fried. Fortunately, the headlight itself was fine. I replaced the AFS module, and everything began working with no issue; I didn't even need to recode anything. I took off the right headlight to check, but the AFS module was clean (this is useful information: Vagcom was reading it as "intermittent communication", but apparently, that does not matter: because the left one was defective, the right one was reading bad, but that wasn't true: once I replaced the left module, everything came back to normal). 

So all in all, everything is fixed now and working fine, except I'm $600 (+$100 for the new module) poorer. After the holidays, I'm going to have a chat with my dealer about incompetence...


----------



## Margaretmh (Apr 3, 2021)

Pseudo Nim said:


> I did fix it! The dealer charged me $600 to "investigate", and ended up quoting me $1,800 to replace the CECM and the AFS controller that goes _inside_ the cabin, behind the glovebox. I thought it was bs, because as I posted above, the error I was getting was from the left headlight explicitly - not the control module - which was highly suspicious. So I decided to take a bet on my own car knowledge, and bought a used AFS module from a forum member. Then I took an evening, took off the bumper and took off the left headlight completely... and guess what I found? Check these pictures out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Margaretmh (Apr 3, 2021)

Pseudo Nim said:


> I did fix it! The dealer charged me $600 to "investigate", and ended up quoting me $1,800 to replace the CECM and the AFS controller that goes _inside_ the cabin, behind the glovebox. I thought it was bs, because as I posted above, the error I was getting was from the left headlight explicitly - not the control module - which was highly suspicious. So I decided to take a bet on my own car knowledge, and bought a used AFS module from a forum member. Then I took an evening, took off the bumper and took off the left headlight completely... and guess what I found? Check these pictures out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am having this same issue with my 2011 vw gti... could you send me more information about the part that fixed it... thank you... btw: do you do house calls? 😁


----------



## Pseudo Nim (Jul 16, 2012)

Margaretmh said:


> I am having this same issue with my 2011 vw gti... could you send me more information about the part that fixed it... thank you... btw: do you do house calls? 😁


So I haven’t had the car for a number of years now, but I hate it when people find a solution and then let the thread die, so I’ll try to help if I can. 

The module is located behind the bumper, so you need to remove the bumper to visually check it. 

It’s either #4 or #5 on this diagram:






control unit for cornering light and headlight ra... Golf/R32/GTI/Rabbit (GO) 2011 year Volkswagen USA 941020


control unit for cornering light and headlight range ctrl Golf/R32/GTI/Rabbit (GO) 2011 year Volkswagen USA 941020 spare parts




volkswagen.7zap.com





You’d need to confirm with your exact car VIN, though. 

Best advice I can give you is if you’re not 100% certain, take off your bumper (it’s not too bad of a job if I remember correctly), take off the offending headlight’s module and look inside the socket - if you have guck like on mine, then that’s probably the cause. Btw, the part number will be written on the module itself as well, and at that point you should be able to locate it with your dealer ($$$, bad idea) or eBay or car-part.com for a scrapyard version (much better idea). Hope this helps. Only issue is you’ll have a car without a bumper for a while, unless you take it off just to check and put it back on after and take it off again later … guess it depends how much spare time you have, lol.


----------



## Margaretmh (Apr 3, 2021)

Pseudo Nim said:


> So I haven’t had the car for a number of years now, but I hate it when people find a solution and then let the thread die, so I’ll try to help if I can.
> 
> The module is located behind the bumper, so you need to remove the bumper to visually check it.
> 
> ...


Thank you.... was also wondering if changing out the whole headlight assembly would work also? Or if this module was a separate part?
I actually saw a set of after market lights i really like..?


----------



## Pseudo Nim (Jul 16, 2012)

Margaretmh said:


> Thank you.... was also wondering if changing out the whole headlight assembly would work also? Or if this module was a separate part?
> I actually saw a set of after market lights i really like..?


This you need to be careful with. While it would be OK to replace the headlights with identical ones, you’d waste money on the actual light since I expect yours works fine; the aftermarket ones would absolutely need to be functionally identical though. Did they have AFS? Aftermarket lights usually won’t, and were they even xenons? (I’m assuming your original lights are directional xenons). Btw, the OEM headlights are really excellent. I wouldn’t replace them at all unless you can find exactly the same lights let’s say with black reflectors or something, other than that functionally I wouldn’t change them for anything.


----------



## Margaretmh (Apr 3, 2021)

Pseudo Nim said:


> This you need to be careful with. While it would be OK to replace the headlights with identical ones, you’d waste money on the actual light since I expect yours works fine; the aftermarket ones would absolutely need to be functionally identical though. Did they have AFS? Aftermarket lights usually won’t, and were they even xenons? (I’m assuming your original lights are directional xenons). Btw, the OEM headlights are really excellent. I wouldn’t replace them at all unless you can find exactly the same lights let’s say with black reflectors or something, other than that functionally I wouldn’t change them for anything.


That makes sense. I assumed they would all work exactly the same but it seems like I've heard different before... (I worked in auto parts for 20 years but only on the retail side, nothing hands on. So I've heard a little shop talk over the years).... Thank you for your time.... fyi: i absolutely love my GTI. I've had it about a month now....


Pseudo Nim said:


> This you need to be careful with. While it would be OK to replace the headlights with identical ones, you’d waste money on the actual light since I expect yours works fine; the aftermarket ones would absolutely need to be functionally identical though. Did they have AFS? Aftermarket lights usually won’t, and were they even xenons? (I’m assuming your original lights are directional xenons). Btw, the OEM headlights are really excellent. I wouldn’t replace them at all unless you can find exactly the same lights let’s say with black reflectors or something, other than that functionally I wouldn’t change them for anything.


----------



## Margaretmh (Apr 3, 2021)

Thank you for your time. And knowledge. It's helped me ALOT..... FYI: I absolutely love my GTI . I've had it about a month!!!...


----------



## Pseudo Nim (Jul 16, 2012)

Margaretmh said:


> That makes sense. I assumed they would all work exactly the same but it seems like I've heard different before... (I worked in auto parts for 20 years but only on the retail side, nothing hands on. So I've heard a little shop talk over the years).... Thank you for your time.... fyi: i absolutely love my GTI. I've had it about a month now....


The GTI is a great car. I was seriously impressed with mine. You’ll love it!! Just have to iron out the little glitches


----------



## Pseudo Nim (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh, if you plan on doing ANY work on your car, get yourself a VCDS scan tool. It’s not cheap (try to find a used one on the forums), but it will make your life so much easier diagnosing stuff.


----------

